# User names...



## Darfion (Jul 17, 2003)

Apart from the obvious ones ie, Manda, Dave etc.  Where does your user name originate?  Darfion comes from Darren and my wife Fiona.  It's not important. Just curious that's all


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 17, 2003)

Long ago, when I started my website, I was putting together a site that was going include information on swing and rockabilly bands.  I came up with voodoocat and have used it ever since.


----------



## Chase (Jul 17, 2003)

Mine started with Chase, my middle name, but it was already used in a lot of places, so it turned into chaseman. Well, that too was already used in a lot of places, so at the time when I really started using it, I was 24...

Somehow it just sort of stuck...  8) 

(plus it makes it easy to remember how long I've been doing this Internet nonsense for!) :roll:  lol


----------



## Dew (Jul 17, 2003)

Dew comes from my user name when i met my hubby a few yrs back online    ... it just popped in my mind .. it sounded sticky enough


----------



## dlc (Jul 17, 2003)

I use my initials on this website, but other variations and names on others.  All my user names are a little different on other registered websites.  I have a written list of all my user names and passwords in case my computer crashes or I "lose all my cookies".


----------



## nukie (Jul 17, 2003)

nukie came from about about 6 years of online gaming heritage.  if you want the detailed story behind it, you'll have to pay me to write the novel.


----------



## BMW-M6 (Jul 17, 2003)

The first M6, produced late seventies till half eighties.

No pictures of the new 6 found online yet. 

Will post ASAP

333bhp 4.4 litre engine


ROARRRRRRR!!

Can't wait for the M6 next year with probably a 550bhp V10 engine 


Boy, if I can shoot pics of that car for one day........

*dreaming away*


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 17, 2003)

Yeah, but what's the torque on that baby run?


----------



## BMW-M6 (Jul 17, 2003)

Unknown yet.

No specifications given yet by BMW factory, only the 333bhp and engine.


I'll let you know when they're available.


----------



## BMW-M6 (Jul 17, 2003)

did some searching in an older BMW magazine

332lb ft of torgue

4.4 V8 engine

2 lighter models will be released shortly after that

the 6-series might also get the 4.0 litre V8 engine from the 740d, with 254bhp/442lb ft  (diesel engine)

The M6 prolly will get the M5's 550bhp V10.

It'll probably do 0-60mph in less than 5 seconds and cost between 80 and 90k  UK pounds


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 17, 2003)

:shock: 

that would be about 140k US


----------



## manda (Jul 18, 2003)

well thank you for saying that im obvious!
hehe it is actually Amanda however

I got sick of uisng usernames at sites. Orie will tell you about all my incarnations 
When I came here I figured I'd just be me


----------



## Darfion (Jul 18, 2003)

manda said:
			
		

> it is actually Amanda however


Strange surname  :shock:


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 21, 2003)

im sorry, im way too obvious. MDowdey is my name.  how boring. 


 
 
 

md


----------



## ericmyers17 (Jul 22, 2003)

Me to, so easy use the name I've had all my life.  Don't tell me thats weird? I added the number because there were many. I use the same user name for everything.


----------



## Geronimo (Jul 22, 2003)

Well I am 1/4 inupiaq eskimo and always found Geronimo an interesting fellow.  The heros from the Inupaiq stories are hard to spell, and I am a bad speller.


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 23, 2003)

In the days when the internet was young. I was a war dialer and wannabe BBS hacker. The group I ran with in the immature (read stupid) days was not one you wanted to give your real name on. "TY" first two letters of my last name. "JA" the first two of my given name. "X" the unkown quantity. The null charachter at the end of a reciprocal cypher in cryptography. 13 years ago. And it stuck. Have used it or a variation every since.


----------



## Lula (Jul 24, 2003)

My user name is Lula, because of a song " Lullaby" from a band called The Cure, i just love that song, so one day my boyfriend started to call me Lula (like a shorter version for lullaby)
Then I started to use as my nickname....


----------



## Lula (Jul 24, 2003)

Hi
I just wanted to say that initially i join this forum by using the user name greenligtgal but now i'm using another one (lula) because i forgot my password etc....... :? 
OK?
Hope I didn't cause any trouble!!!!!


----------



## Conk (Jul 24, 2003)

This link explains it all.  :mrgreen: 
 :arrow: http://www.adimaging.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=397


----------



## BMW-M6 (Jul 24, 2003)

Lula said:
			
		

> My user name is Lula, because of a song " Lullaby" from a band called The Cure, i just love that song, so one day my boyfriend started to call me Lula (like a shorter version for lullaby)
> Then I started to use as my nickname....



The Cure is cool!!


----------



## Darfion (Jul 24, 2003)

Lula said:
			
		

> My user name is Lula, because of a song " Lullaby" from a band called The Cure, i just love that song, so one day my boyfriend started to call me Lula (like a shorter version for lullaby)
> Then I started to use as my nickname....



Is that you?  If so, you certainly brighten this place up.  

:: Lifts jaw from off the keyboard ::


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 25, 2003)

Hulo Lula,

Heh heh. Thats not her! Thats a cap from a great Animation studio who made the mistake of animating a so-so plot.  (Final Fantasy)


Glad you mentioned you were Greenlitgal. Good to see you. (and yes I am bored at work again.)


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jul 25, 2003)

"Sucked in by the victim world
Thirsty as a cultured pearl
Culled and wooed, bitten, chewed
It won't hurt if you don't move

Do I want to? With all that charm?
Do I want to? Twist my arm"

(Twist My Arm - The Tragically Hip)

I originally took the name from that song however it's was also a term I used to use quite a bit. 
"Hey want a beer"
"Don't have to twist my arm"


----------



## metroshane (Jul 25, 2003)

I used to write for an online magazine (in the early days).  the site was metrolifestyles.com (that url is doing something else now).  Everyone who worked there was metro(first name)@metrolifestyles.com.

I used metroshane for my first ID for the heck of it and it's stuck everysince.


----------



## captain-spanky (Jul 25, 2003)

eeeerrrrrrrmmmm
no comment.


----------



## manda (Jul 25, 2003)

bwahaha
i was waiting for you to chime into this thread


----------



## Chase (Jul 25, 2003)

captain-spanky said:
			
		

> eeeerrrrrrrmmmm
> no comment.



Our nice captain spanky is kind enough not to comment...and THEN in steps miss pottymouthedness to save the day! LOL


----------



## manda (Jul 25, 2003)

oh hush YOU!

or captain spanky will have to get cranky!


----------



## Chase (Jul 25, 2003)

manda said:
			
		

> or captain spanky will have to get cranky!



 :shock: 

Would that be what people refer to as "trolling"? lol


----------



## manda (Jul 25, 2003)

depends where you want to be spanked!

(time for me to leave now boss? ...time for you to get out your mandapottymouth delete button)


----------



## captain-spanky (Jul 25, 2003)

lol
i don't do cranky... 
there's only one kinda 'rise' anyone will get out of me... and only my girlfriend is allowed to be involved in that..


----------



## manda (Jul 25, 2003)

TMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## captain-spanky (Jul 25, 2003)

:?: ssshhhhhh.... what's TMI mean? not heard that before and my imagination seems to have finished for the day..


----------



## manda (Jul 25, 2003)

too much information


----------



## captain-spanky (Jul 25, 2003)

aaahhhhhhh
 
 
sorry


----------



## metroshane (Jul 25, 2003)

I should be at least a colonel by now.  Maybe Colonel Angus?


----------



## Lula (Jul 26, 2003)

Yeah, I love Cure
Thanx guys!!!

 
But just imagine Lula in Portugal is the name of a fish   so imagine my boyfriend calling me that at public places I get really    


lololololo


----------



## Synergy (Jul 29, 2003)

Saw the word synergy in a hifi shop and kind of liked it!


----------



## luckydog (Jul 31, 2003)

Unfortunately my last name is Luck.

For those in the land down under they will know of the dog food brand "Luckydog" and the little jingle that accompanied it, Fools that i used to work with, used to sing the jingle whenever they saw me and it just stuck. Pretty sad to be named after a dog food hey.


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 31, 2003)

metroshane said:
			
		

> I should be at least a colonel by now.  Maybe Colonel Angus?


----------

